# LED interior lighting package



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Is this a worthy addition and just how does it compliment the car?


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

It's a no brainier in my opinion. The door cards, foot wells, console, tailgate and the bottom of the doors when open are all LED. The lights near the mirrors are touch sensitive & the only thing lacking is the glove box light.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Matrix said:


> It's a no brainier in my opinion. The door cards, foot wells, console, tailgate and the bottom of the doors when open are all LED. The lights near the mirrors are touch sensitive & the only thing lacking is the glove box light.


I'm not sure how much of that is purely the lighting package. After being underwhelmed by it in my Mk2 coupe I decided against getting it. The LEDs in the door card didn't really illuminate the handles and were just lights in the door card.
This is what is says you get for £270 in the brochure ......
LED interior lighting package, in addition to the standard interior lighting:
- Anti-glare lighting for the passenger compartment comprising door sill and footwell lighting at the front
- Illuminated inside door openers
- Active door reflectors

Touch sensitive lights are standard in all models.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You can live without it..at least when you change those 2 bulbs on the central lamp with powerful led, you're ok! Led on the anti glare are very weak! Just the led on the door and on the tunnel make light and change the car but if inside is total black, there is no big difference


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I thought about getting it but the std set up is enough for me ,as they use LEDs in the Mk3.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ManuTT said:


> You can't live without it..at least when you change those 2 bulbs on the central lamp with powerful led, you're ok ok.


I'm pretty sure that the 2 central lights in mine are LEDs not bulbs as standard and they are surprisingly powerful. Unlike the overhead LEDs in my MK2 which were pathetic.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Sorry I meant "you can"!!! Me too, I replaced the central and anti glare led and I didn't need the led pack anymore!

But then, just because I can't sleep at night, I installed some led by myself in the handle, pocket door, under the seats and the door!


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

I have the LED light package and I'm very happy with it. To me, it just completes the cabin, making it feel more futuristic with all the extra illumination on the doors and console trim. Puddle lights are obviously really useful too. However, it's a luxury and not something that was high up my list. There are many other things that are more worthy of the money first, and (surprisingly for Audi) there is enough included in the standard lighting setup (touch-sensitive overhead lights, footwell lighting, glowing strip on the B&O in the doors) for the LED package to not be something you feel like you desperately need or are missing out on.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Good Pic:


----------



## Markycambs (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi

Anyone else had a problem with the 2 interior middle led lights?

Mine don't turn on anymore when you open the doors or by trying to turn them on manually. All the footwell and b & o light up etc.

The button in the middle of them lights up to indicate they are in auto mode but they just don't turn on.

Don't think it's a fuse problem because it's the same fuse for the electronic parking brake and that's working.

Any ideas before I have to let my local dealer get there hands on it ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

In all honesty you can live without it but I noticed this evening that it is very dark inside with just the standard set up so it's worth considering carefully.


----------

